# Password recovery issue



## K3ntFIN (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I had to create this account since no amount of password resetting or requests for help lead anywhere. 

My original account 'K3nt' is still here, but I lost the password but when I click the reset password link, it says it sent me an email about it and I never got that email. ;( Tried several times, and yes, I checked the junk filters too. There is no mail anywhere coming from this site. 

Can one of the admins help out here perhaps?


----------



## meinthai (Nov 29, 2011)

I had the exact same problem. Reset it many times and never received the email. Fortunately I eventually guessed the correct password, but it was a bit frustrating.

Good luck


----------



## K3ntFIN (Nov 30, 2011)

YES! I'm not alone. still have the same issue though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2011)

K3ntFIN said:


> still have the same issue though.



Check your My Messages inbox...maybe you had mail yesterday....


----------



## RC (Nov 30, 2011)

Had the same problem while on the road with my tablet. Used the recovery process (multiple times) but received no email. Had to wait until I got home to look up my p/w.

As far as I can tell the p/w recovery function for this site is broken.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2011)

...or the site email. It occurs to me now that even though I have the "Notify by email every time you receive a personal message:" option set to Always, I haven't gotten any emails from the site when I've received PMs. 

I'll ask Craig to look into this.


----------



## pjdavep (Nov 30, 2011)

I had the same problem and finally emailed [email protected] since it was the only way I could find to get a hold of a human ;D

Craig reset my password for me, but I doubt he wants to tackle that task on a normal basis. The email definitely needs fixey.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2011)

I emailed you with a password reset.

I think the issue is mail servers, I can reset my password without issue. It seems to only be select people that have the issue. I will look into it a bit more though.


Thanks
CR


----------



## Henrydesu (Dec 29, 2011)

Just had this same issue, Couldn't get my old user name account reset pw email. "madvette"


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 29, 2011)

I e-mailed a new password to you just now.


----------

